# wheel advice r34



## SHAM (Oct 15, 2008)

hi everyone,

i just bought a :bowdown1:nissan skyline r34 v spec 2.

i had my heart set on the bbs lm wheels but they are just too expensive!!:chairshot:sadwavey:

ive recently come across some varsten wheels - APEX 100'S which are quite similar. 

can anyone comment on the quality on these wheels?

also what looks better staggered fittment or same size all the way around?

i am after 19" wheels but unsure of the exact fitment. i was recommended 19*9.5 +12 for the front
19*11 +15 for the rear

what do you guys think about this?

any advice would be greatly appriciated opcorn:


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

What ever wheel you choose for the Skyline GTR, order 4x the same wheel. 

9.5+12 is normally a good size. 18 or 19" is up to you, I recommend 18" for driving. 

Check also RAYS CO., LTD. for nice wheels.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Keep to the same size all around or you'll have to start messing about with tyre sizes to get the right rolling radius on all four. Staggered doesn't look too good on a GTR in my opinion anyway


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

You mean Varrstoen,

Very good Quality, used a few sets without any issues.

All were - 18 x 10.5 +15 (R32 GTR/R33 GTR)


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I have 18 9.5j +12 offset for my 32. Perfect wheels. No issues.

They are very popular on the bmw forums.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

BBS still king

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/140839-r34-bbs-wheels-sent-africa.html


----------



## SHAM (Oct 15, 2008)

hi there all, 

thanks for replying! yes i meant varrstoen.

i think i will be going for the same size all around as it just looks nicer.

i wanted to know what you think about these sizes or if anyone has fitted these before?

19 x 10.5 +15 or 19 x 11 +15?
i was told these sizes would fit.

i just want them to look beefy, but what does the +15 etc mean at the the end of the size? is it the offest?

thanks for all your replies, just need to get the sizes sorted out so i can order them in 

p.s. yes bbs is king, and i would love to get them, however they cost a lot and are way over my budget as they are what i wanted initially.


----------



## SHAM (Oct 15, 2008)

hi,

also does anyone have any pictures etc of some 19's on a r34?

thanks


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

We have sold recently couple of sets in 18-19 inches for the r34 . Most popular fitment is 10.5 width and offset +10 ti +15 . Offset is the one which makes the wheel sit flush at the arches . Let me know if you need more info


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

19x11 don't fit. I learnt that the hard way


----------



## mark r32/gtr (Apr 3, 2007)

just put a set off varrstoen on my 34 size 19x10.5 off set 22
fit perfect, theres a picture on the post event at the motor sport at the palace


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

mark r32/gtr said:


> just put a set off varrstoen on my 34 size 19x10.5 off set 22
> fit perfect, theres a picture on the post event at the motor sport at the palace


That offset sounds wrong for the 34?

Here is a thread - plenty of pics:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161912-who-running-19inch-wheels-their-gtr-lets-see-some-pics.html

Here's mine - 19 x 9.5 + 15:


----------



## SHAM (Oct 15, 2008)

why what off set should the be then?

thanks


----------



## SHAM (Oct 15, 2008)

oh also, anyone have any issues with he 19's?
any rubbing etc?

thanks


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Offset +10 to +15 . I think +22 might be too much. 

19's may rub a tiny bit on full lock depending on suspension.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hijack question - do LMs go over R35 brembos?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Lewis_08 said:


> Hijack question - do LMs go over R35 brembos?


I don't think anyone has tried that combo. Iirc there are only two wheels known to work with the 35 brakes on older models.


----------



## SHAM (Oct 15, 2008)

Lewis_08 said:


> Hijack question - do LMs go over R35 brembos?


Lm gt4's? 
You selling them by any chance?


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

BBS mate - not for sale


----------



## SHAM (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all,

finally got my Varstoen wheels! Look amazing!
the size i went for is: 19 x 9.5 +12

anyone have any ideas about the tire sizes to go for?

thanks


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

275/30/19 for street tyres.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

SHAM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> finally got my Varstoen wheels! Look amazing!
> the size i went for is: 19 x 9.5 +12
> ...


Sham,


have you got any pics ?

Running 19 * 10.5 on my 33 - 275/30/19

Thanks


----------

